# Gravity Light - ¿servirá?



## Ardogan (Ene 9, 2013)

Vi esto y me pareció interesante para compartirlo:

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/282006

Básicamente es una luz led, pero en vez del concepto de habitual de usar una batería y una celda solar para cargarla y tener luz de noche, acá la batería vendría a ser un peso suspendido y el cargador de batería es la persona que levanta el peso. Por cada levantada se tiene media hora de luz modesta. En vez de tener una celda solar que se puede rayar/ensuciar y una batería que hay que cambiarla porque se agota, se terminar utilizando un dispositivo electromecánico mucho más barato y libre de mantenimiento (en teoría).

El proyecto tenía una pauta de recaudación de U$S55000 y lleva apuntados U$S360000. La idea es que tenga un precio de U$S5.

Desde ya que es un proyecto planteado desde la perspectiva primer mundista de "ayudemos a los africanos pobres que no son suficientemente buenos para ayudarse a sí mismos". Recuerdo una charla muy esclarecedora de TED acerca de la "ayuda" a países del "3er mundo":
http://www.ted.com/talks/ernesto_sirolli_want_to_help_someone_shut_up_and_listen.html
(pueden seleccionar subtítulos en la parte de abajo del video).

Pero bueno, el concepto igual me pareció interesante.

Ojalá sirva para los destinatarios originales (que esa es la causa por la que han recaudado tan bien).

¿Servirá?.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2013)

si que es interesante.

yo una vez, pensando en esto de las luces de emergencia en edificios y LA CANTIDAD DE BATERIAS (PLOMO Y ACIDO ) que se generan y consumen al año en una ciudad solo "por sea caso" :
usar el mismo motor de el ascensor para almacenar energia en un mecanismo , podria ser (digo como bruto) subir varios pesos  hasta el ultimo piso , donde hay un compartimiento a tal fin .
y de igual modo que en ese video ante un corte de luz se libera (bajara lentamente  y como el peso es mucho generara mucha energia, como para encender 10 o 12 luces de emergencia de 12v  de leds.
es mas, puede tener el edificio varios de esos "pesos" , asi cuando se acaba , o sea llega al suelo se desengancha y se sube a mano y se engancha a otro peso.

pero el tema es que asi como esta la cosa se hace mucha platita con las baterias , y se contamina un monton .

pero me parece BUENISIMA  la idea, ese aparato lo podes tener años guardado  que es un relojito.

que hay ahora ?? 
velas = incendio
baterias = contaminacion 
ese aparato  =  ............. 

ahora para que se venda hace falta:
fabricacion masiva = buscate un chino que lo fabrique
venta masiva = buscate a un piola que sepa como venderlo, si como juguete o como accesorio para el hogar .





Ardogan dijo:


> acá la batería vendría a ser un peso suspendido y el cargador de batería es la persona que levanta el peso. Por cada levantada se tiene media hora de luz modesta.



habria que plantearse:

1 -- que peso puede levantar una persona mayor ?? 
2 --- se puede duplicar o triplicar el peso si lo que se hace es levantar varios pesos mas pequeños .
3 --- se puede lograr mas luz por menos tiempo , o mas tiempo y menos luz .


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 9, 2013)

Muy bueno, me recuerda los reductores de los ventiladores, si logras rotar un poco el eje tendrás un buen "corrientazo". El principio de éste aparatito a led, es un pequeño dinamo conectado a una serie de engranes para que una fuerza con poco despazamiento genere miles de revoluciones en dicho dinamo. Un ejemplo es un aerogenerador que sus aspas giran relativamente lento, pero en su interior el alternador lleva muchas más rpm. No se si me expico muy bién pero me parece muy bonito y de gran sostenibilidad el aparato.
 Energía potencial ---> Energía cinética --->Energía eléctrica --->Energía lumínica (OEM)


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 10, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ...
> habria que plantearse:
> 
> 1 -- que peso puede levantar una persona mayor ??
> ...



Algun juego de poleas extra no estaría mal.
Lástima que no hay detalles de la construcción, habrá mucho más diseño mecánico que electrónico metido ahí adentro.

Pero como decía el tano (italiano) de la charla TED, hay que ver si es otro proyecto en donde los hipopótamos terminan comiéndose los tomates.


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 12, 2013)

Es el mismo principio de las linternas a pulsador, que maniobrando una manija, se iluminan un par de leds. Las de antes llevaban lámparas y como se quemaban y no había repuestos, ahí quedaban ( de hecho tengo varias de los dos tipos). Las de leds, son chinas y lo que se rompe de entrada nomás son los engranajes.
Se podría probar de hacerles engranajes de bronce y accionarlos con una polea en lugar de la manija. Yo estuve por adaptar una como dínamo de bicicleta para mis nietos, pero es difícil que te hagan los engranajes. Aunque el que se rompe es uno solo. Pero no sé cuanto durarían los otros, pues son de plástico, como los de los autititos de juguete. Tambien se podría usar un motor de juguete y con engranajes y una polea accionarlos. No es difícil. De hecho yo le hice un anemómetro para la escuela a un nieto y con una hélice al soplar nada mas, producía corriente.


----------



## asherar (Ene 12, 2013)

Por lo que dice en la página dura 30 minutos solamente ... y hay que volver a levantar la pesa. 
Mmmm !

Veamos las cuentas de la potencia.
Vamos a suponer que el peso que levanta es esa bolsa con unos 5 kg como mucho. 
Levantada a unos 2 m de altura me da una energía de: 

9.8 N/kg * 5 kg * 2 m  = 98 N m = 98 Joule

Si eso cae en un segundo da una potencia de 98 Watt. 
Pongámosle que lo retardamos 30 min (1800 seg) la potencia sería de 98 J /1800 seg. = 54 miliwatt  !!! 

Hagámoslo al revés: para encender un led de estos nuevos y que dé buena luz ¿ alcanza 1 Watt ? 
Entonces preguntemos ¿ cuanto tiempo dura ?

T = Energía / Pot 
T = 98 Joule / Watt = 98 seg. = menos de 2 min.  !!!

No sé, así rápido no me da ...


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 12, 2013)

Eso tiene pinta de usar un blanco cualunque --> 3.6V*25mA = 90mW


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 13, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Por lo que dice en la página dura 30 minutos solamente ... y hay que volver a levantar la pesa.
> Mmmm !
> 
> Veamos las cuentas de la potencia.
> ...



Excelente, la física nunca engaña!.

Pero ojo, si el peso es 5kg, ya estás incluyendo la gravedad, en cambio si la masa es de 5kg, ahí no.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 13, 2013)

en realidad.
es una nueva idea de un viejo proceso:
la dinamo, tambien la energia eolica, etc.
o sea aprovechar una fuerza mecanica.

si estamos en un agujero este sistema similar a el pendulo de un reloj antiguo es util , aunque como pusieron minimo.

PERO LO INCREIBLEMENTE INTERESANTE :
es que un juego de engranajes dura muchisimo y NO CONTAMINA  como una bateria .

para un edificio (y en una ciudad hay muchisimos) , como vimso podemos aprovechar muchas cosas: la altura, los motores existentes como el de el ascensor  , para generar la energia potencial que guardaremos.


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 13, 2013)

No te entusiasmes con el ascensor. Los reglamentos prohiben tocarlos ni ponerles ningún aditamento que no esté autorizado por los reglamentos. Ni un cable se puede pasar por el hueco si no pertenece al mismo.
Yo quise pasar un cable para un timbre y no me dejaron.


----------



## asherar (Ene 13, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ...
> Pero ojo, si el peso es 5kg, ya estás incluyendo la gravedad, en cambio si la masa es de 5kg, ahí no.



Una masa de 5 kg (masa) pesa 5 kg (fuerza), el peso en unidades del sistema técnico. 
Para pasar a unidades del sistema internacional (MKS) se tiene en cuenta la relación: 
1 kg (fuerza) = 9.8 Newton

Lo que es mentira es que sea gratis, ya que la energía gravitatoria "gratis" proviene del esfuerzo realizado 
por la gente, y para eso ha debido ingerir alimentos que seguramente ha PAGADO con dinerillos. 
A diferencia con un colector solar o generador eólico es que aquél  se paga una vez y de ahí en adelante 
produce energía (hasta que se rompe), y aquí el costo en dinero (aparte de los 10 U$D del aparato) es 
proporcional a la energía empleada.  

Aquí la conversión real desde que se gasta el dinero es: 

DINERO => alimentos => energía química => energía mecánica => energía gravitatoria (potencial) => LUZ

Resumiendo: DINERO => LUZ


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 13, 2013)

Excelente lo de asherar yendo a los cálculos (mira vos, nunca había escrito gravedad en N/Kg, muy útil).

Y sí, como dice Eduardo es una luz de 1 solo led, nada de leds de 1 watt, sino más tirando a 100 mW.

Y eso que estamos suponiendo que hay una eficiencia del 100% en la conversión [energía mecánica -> energía que llega al led].
De hecho la página del proyecto linkea a
http://deciwatt.org/
el mismo nombre de la página lo dice, deciwatt=100mW.

También es cierto lo que dice fernandob, que un trencito de engranajes es mucho más fácil de fabricar localmente que celdas solares y baterías.

Así que: poca energía, requiere atención constante para subir el peso, pero puede ser fácil y barato de fabricar...
Creo que la aplicación es para lugares donde eso haga la diferencia entre tener oscuridad total o luz peligrosa y cara (lámpara de kerosen) vs algo de luz (aunque sea mínima) barata y más segura; en lugares remotos lejos de cualquier linea de distribución eléctrica.

Pero aún así la energía es muy poca, habría que usar pesos más grandes a través de poleas para levantarlo fácil, u otro método para almacenar más energía mecánica sin perder seguridad en el medio (que no salte un resorte disparado a toda velocidad, o no se le caiga una bolsa de 50 Kg encima de nadie).

Ya veremos...


----------



## asherar (Ene 13, 2013)

Desde el punto de vista tecnológico la ventaja del producto radica  esencialmente de la eficiencia casi 1 de los LEDs. Seguramente el  sistema de engranajes tiene su costo energético optimizado, pero nunca  será nulo. 
Según la Wiki


> *Eficiencia de los reductores de velocidad*
> 
> En el caso de Winsmith oscila entre el 80% y el 90%, en los   helicoidales de Brook Hansen y Stöber entre un 95% y un 98%, y en los   planetarios alrededor del 98% o (98^(# de etapas).


Si se pone una batería a cargar con este mecanismo ya se pierde energía   por la eficiencia < 100% de los procesos de carga y descarga. 
Si se usara un foco de filamento esto no sirve ni para iluminar una pulga. 
Al final todo  depende de los LEDs.

*Ardogan: *


> (mira vos, nunca había escrito gravedad en N/Kg, muy útil).


Ojo que 9.8 N/kg(fuerza) es un factor de conversión de unidades. 
Numericamente coincide con la aceleración de la gravedad pero nada más. 
Tanto "N"(Newton) como "kg" (kg-fuerza) son unidades de fuerza.
El factor viene de que 1 kg (fuerza) en el Sistema Técnico equivale a 9.8 Newtons en el SI.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 13, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Una masa de 5 kg (masa) pesa 5 kg (fuerza), el peso en unidades del sistema técnico.
> Para pasar a unidades del sistema internacional (MKS) se tiene en cuenta la relación:
> 1 kg (fuerza) = 9.8 Newton



A, está bien, 5kgf=9.8*5 N .


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 13, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> *Ardogan: *
> Ojo que 9.8 N/kg(fuerza) es un factor de conversión de unidades.
> Numericamente coincide con la aceleración de la gravedad pero nada más.
> Tanto "N"(Newton) como "kg" (kg-fuerza) son unidades de fuerza.
> El factor viene de que 1 kg (fuerza) en el Sistema Técnico equivale a 9.8 Newtons en el SI.



Mmmm.... creo que es N/Kg con Kg de masa y no de fuerza:
F = m * a
[N] = [Kg] * [m/s²]
[m/s²] = [N]/[Kg]

Es decir, podría escribir
g=9.8 m/s² = 9,8 N/Kg (masa)

A eso me refería...


----------



## asherar (Ene 13, 2013)

No está ni mal ni bien: son dos cosas diferentes ! 
N/kg(masa) es una unidad de aceleración y N/kg(fuerza) es un factor de conversión de unidades. 
Lo que vos decís es, por ejemplo con M=5 kg (masa) y g = 9.8 m/s^2.

Con: F = M . a  =>  Peso = M . g

En el Sistema Internacional: 

M=5 kg (masa)

F = 5 kg . 9.8 m/seg^2 = (5 . 9.8) kg m/s^2 = (5 . 9.8) N

En el Sistema Técnico: 

F = 5 kg (fuerza)

Y la masa no se mide en kg sino en "unidades técnicas de masa" = [utm] = kg(fuerza) . s^2 / m

M = 5 kg (fuerza) / (9.8 m/s^2) = (5 / 9.8) [utm]


Comparando ambos sistemas:

Como ambas son fuerzas iguales, entonces: 

F = 5 kg (fuerza) = (5 . 9.8) N => 1 kg (fuerza) = 9.8 N

y ambas masas son iguales también, entonces: 1 kg (masa) = (1/9.8) [utm]


Saludos


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 13, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> No está ni mal ni bien: son dos cosas diferentes !
> N/kg(masa) es una unidad de aceleración y N/kg(fuerza) es un factor de conversión de unidades.



Tal cual!!!!


----------

